# Greetings



## PJay (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, Nice forum. I've been interested in WW2 aircraft since reading 'Paddy Payne' in the Lion comic. My late father was an air-gunner for RAF 214 Sqn 100 group (bomber support) and flew in a variety of aircraft. He was due to be deployed as part of 'Tiger Force'. Fortunately this wasn't necessary. I look forward to posting occasionally but mainly reading the posts from people better informed than myself.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome!!! Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome. Anyone who reads the Lion comic and quotes Groucho Marx is definitely a worthy member here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2009)

Hiya PJ, welcome aboard!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Welcome. Anyone who reads the Lion comic and quotes Groucho Marx is definitely a worthy member here.



Ain't that the truth!! Welcome from the Right Coast!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome from the New Jersey shore!

TO


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome. Is the 'Lion' still going? I used to get that as a boy, and remember Paddy Payne well, and 'Battler Britain' !!


----------



## trackend (Aug 23, 2009)

welcome PJ enjoy your stay


----------



## imalko (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome PJay. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2009)

G'day PJay welcome to the forum, mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Pjay. Enjoy the place, most of us do...

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2009)

Dont be bashful.

Welcome to the forum


----------

